# Campaign Thrice Evil...



## Patrick-S&S (May 25, 2002)

This is my first posting to this forum much due to the fact that the majority seems to be D&D/d20 players and DM's/GM's. Not that this is a bad thing, only that my webpage Swords & Shields didn't include any d20 stuff earlier. However it does now and will get more of OGL material added as time goes by. However unless I am mistaken, I only frequent one other forum, this is were you detail you campaigns. 

I prefer low key and low magic settings much due to my heavy interest in medieval history. My favorite setting is Hârn, which I suspect, is far too dry for most. But if you are like me and love medieval rpgs with a mild touch of fantasy please visit my other webpage Hârn Tales for some ideas and adventures. The art alone is worth it. 

Also note that I do like the D&D game, mostly Forgotten Realms, and I have gamed it in the past and read tons of books about the world. I just don't game it anymore unless it is one of those computer games such as Baldur's Gate or Icewind Dale.


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jun 19, 2002)

I recall seeing some of your art over in the Art Gallery.  You are right, it is wonderful!  I hope you get a chance to post some of your adventures here!  I'll be looking for them.


----------

